# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: رفع اشکال در مهندسی نرم افزار و ایجاد دوباره مشکل

## codere_past

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 

من به دنبال مشکلاتی در روند مهندسی نرم افزار یک پروژه هستم که وقتی این اشکال برطرف میشود 

باعث بوجود آمدین اشکالات جدید میشه . 

لطف کنین کسی اگه نظری داره یا منبعی داره در میون بگذاره . 

ممنون

----------

